# Profibusteilnehmer diagnostizieren



## Mujo (27 Oktober 2008)

Siemens Software auf dem neusten Stand
CPU 315-2DP mit dezentraler Peripherie (Lumberg 16fach Eingangsinseln und Festo CPV10 Ventilinseln)

Hallo

Würde gerne wissen welche Bausteine Ihr so verwendet um eure Profibus Slaves auszuwerten. Es gibt ja denn SFC13 oder denn SFB54.

Wertet Ihr diese im OB1 oder OB82 zum Beispiel aus.

Ich denke viele der Informationen die man bekommt vom Slave sind wohl eher Müll und unnötig. Was sind WIRKLICH wichtige Informationen.

Ich würde gerne zum Beispiel bei mehreren Eingangsinseln wissen WELCHE gerade einen Kurzschluss hat, nicht ansprechbar ist oder eventuell die Spannungsversorgung fehlt.

Gibt es hier Probleme mit dem SFC12 den ich benutze um meine Slaves zu de-/aktivieren?

Über Erfahrungsberichte von Euch würde ich mich freuen. Fange gerade erst an mich mit dem Thema Diagnose zu beschäftigen.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## volker (27 Oktober 2008)

such hier im forum mal nach fc125 und/oder fb125 und/oder dp_diag


----------



## derwestermann (28 Oktober 2008)

Weiß nicht, ob's die neueste Version ist, funzt bei mir aber ganz prächtig.


----------



## derwestermann (28 Oktober 2008)

Und hier noch eine Onlinehilfe für den FB125. Installieren und dann hat man, wenn man im S7-Manager, oder einem Editor, auf den FB125 klickt, mit F1 die Onlinehilfe, so wie man das von Systembausteinen kennt.
Anbei auch der Link zur Bilderbibliothek für ProTool und WinCC:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csopen&extranet=standard&viewreg=AT

Unter dem Link findet man alles nötige, sehe ich gerade.

Ich habe ein MP370 unter ProTool an 5 CPU's und kann bei allen fünfen den Profibus diagnostizieren. Feine Sache das.


----------



## Mujo (29 Oktober 2008)

*Soweit so gut...*

Danke für die Antworten.

Soweit funktioniert es. Habe mir alles zurecht geschnitten im WinCC flexible und auf mein MP177 DP angepasst.

Nun noch eine weitere Frage:

Ich habe eine Lumberg Profibus Eingangsinsel:
In der Variable Channel Error Code des FB125 bekomme ich nun immer
den gleichen Fehler: 545 welcher mich auf die Byte Adressen 6-21 (Hexadezimal) hinweist.

In den Variablen DIAG DAT NORM[5 - 12] stehen auch die Informationen richtig drin was gerade passiert (Kurzschluss usw.)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Informationen für nicht Siemens Baugruppen in die Variable Channel Error Code reinzubringen damit alles zusammen im WinCC angezeigt wird. Oder muss ich für diese Teilenehmer eine eigene Auswertung des GENAUEN Fehlers vornehmen und eine weitere Fehleranzeige einfügen.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt es Verstanden. Zusammengefasst: Ob nun Siemens oder nicht - ich will das alles im Channel Error Code erscheint.

Habe noch gesehen das es den Nachfolger FB126 gibt. Irgendwelche Vorteile? Kann man hier mehr machen?

Danke.


----------

